# Wanting info. On this bottle please.



## aprillyn (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a ball in the top part of the bottle that is to large to come out of the top of the bottle. Thanks in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 7, 2018)

That is a Codd Soda, the ball is a marble and it sealed the bottle effectively using the rubber stopper in the neck and the expansion of CO2 gas from carbonation, turning the bottle down to pour the contents allowed the marble to move down and let the soda out.


----------

